# !!!!

## loran08

!

  ,    .
  1    -      19.05.17


    2. 


     ,      .     .

,  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> !
> 
>   ,    .
>   1    -      19.05.17
> 
> 
>     2. 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...
     (     !).
  ,   "-"  ,     .      " " (  "")      .
    " "       ,        .          ,   !

----------

(   )    -

----------


## loran08

,   1   294,95 .,      281 . 19.05.17   281 .
 2   13,95 .,      0 .        13,95 .    ,     ,   -?

----------


## YUM

> 2   13,95 .,      0 .        13,95 .    ,     ,   -?


, !     -  ,     - ... 1 ! 
   "".  ,  , !!! 
.      , . ..     .

----------


## 55

,   2 ,    1 .  -   ,      ,     . ?   ,    . ,     !   ,          ,   !)

----------


## olga-osina

> ,   1   294,95 .,      281 . 19.05.17   281 .
>  2   13,95 .,      0 .        13,95 .    ,     ,   -?


   ,   2     0 .  13,95  ,    ,      .
   ,   .

----------


## loran08

-

----------


## loran08

> ,   2     0 .  13,95  ,    ,      .
>    ,   .


  .  ,       ,     (/)  ,     (/).     .

----------


## 55

-     -  ,    ( ) -    !     . , ,         ,    ,   -,        !

----------

> .  ,       ,     (/)  ,     (/).     .


   ,      .    -   -     .....

----------

.               13,95

----------

> .               13,95


  - ,        .

----------

...    (7729),           - -    ,    ...     ,       ,        ...

----------


## 40f

.  ,    .    -   ,     .  .    .  2       .       .

----------


## Iren

> ...    (7729),           - -    ,    ...     ,       ,        ...


    29       .     ,     .  3 .   ,   . ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

0,00 .
   ,        0,00 .   .

----------

...
1.  .1.    ,        !  . ,  ...  ,    ,     ,   ,       ,     .     2 ,   ,    ,     . 
2.      ...     "    7389,86 .      (,  ) 6774,00 ".       (  )  ,    .       .       ,     ? C  ,         .      ....

----------

**,    .   ,     .   - ,  .

----------


## .

,   .   ,    ?
          (,  3 ).  2017    
     .         2017    .   
      (   )        "    ".
  2    ,    -           (  ).  
    " ",  .
  ,          ?    ?
       ,    .

     / ,        
,     .       .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,    ,

----------


## iryss16

3-        2 ,     ,   06.07.    ,   10 .       .   ,      ?

----------

> 3-        2 ,     ,   06.07.    ,   10


  ,     ,  -

----------


## now18

,    ...
  9   ,   163 800   ,   27.07.18.
   187 200    2017 ,          .           .
      ?
03.11.17  187 200
10.01.18  - 46 800
24 01.18    23 400
03.07.18  163 800
04.07.18 -    163 800 (     )
13.07.18    163 800 
  .

----------


## .

*now18*,       ?

----------


## now18

> *now18*,       ?


  !  .

----------


## Lartchik

2 ,       ,    ,                .      ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


      1000,  100 000,    ?

----------


## Lartchik

> 1000,  100 000,    ?


,  :yes:  ,          ,   -  ::nyear::

----------

